# Food Safety News Sat 5/16/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 16, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 5/16/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Spain links death to food supplement made in the US*
By Joe Whitworth on May 16, 2020 12:03 am Spanish authorities have issued a warning about a food supplement from the United States after it was linked to a death in Spain. The Spanish Agency for Food Safety and Nutrition (AESAN) reported the withdrawal of Hydroxycut Hardcore Next Gen for possible serious adverse reactions. The supplement is a MuscleTech brand, which is owned by... Continue Reading

*Ice cream recalled after Listeria contamination discovered*
By News Desk on May 15, 2020 08:42 pm Ramar Foods of Pittsburg, CA, has recalled its 14-ounce packages of Peekaboo branded Mint Chocolate Chip with Hidden Spinach Ice Cream product for potential contamination of Listeria monocytogenes, an organism which can cause serious and sometimes fatal infections in young children, frail or elderly people, and others with weakened immune systems. Others may suffer only... Continue Reading


----------

